# American imports to Portugal



## portugalsagogo (Aug 25, 2011)

I want to buy an American 5th Wheel caravan in America and bring it to Portugal either directly or indirectly, please can anyone advsie me on import costs of a $30000 dollar caravan and could I also ship in a pickup truck to pull it?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This simulator will give you ISV costs, not sure whether you would attract an additional tax as a US import
Declarações Electrónicas

if caravan is +750kg forget it, you would need to matriculate it and matriculating caravans and trailers are a nightmare, especially if they don't have required paperwork very similar to Certificate of Conformity but not often available except in some EU countries.
Add on shipping costs exchange rate, higher road tax, I'd investigate EU much easier. Personally I don't find Portugal a great touring caravan place and would opt for a motorhome.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi there

We are in the process of building our House in Portugal, before building work commenced we looked at the feasibility of siting our 5th wheel trailer (Rockwood Ultra Lite 8280SS)on our plot so as to be able to stay on site during the construction.


Getting the Tow Vehicle into Portugal and keeping it there for a reasonable period of time was not too much of a problem, returning to the UK for MOT etc. (Ford F250 Superduty Imported into UK with full EU SVA), but when it came to the Trailer .......................Canoe is correct on this one, 750 Kgs and beyond in weight is way, way too difficult..............nigh on impossible and our 5th wheel was a lightweight unit at 3250 Kgs.

So my advice would be don't, it will be a whole heap of hassle and heartache.

Rob


----------



## portugalsagogo (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for that, I intend to put the 5th wheeler on a campsite not to tour with. So would I be better to buy one in the UK and just tow it to the campsite?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Why not look to buy one here, the door would be on the right side and you'd save the cost of towing down probably even out price differential.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

portugalsagogo said:


> Thanks for that, I intend to put the 5th wheeler on a campsite not to tour with. So would I be better to buy one in the UK and just tow it to the campsite?


There are companies in the UK who will source, import from the US, convert to 240 ac etc. and then deliver the 5th wheel to Europe (for a fee of course) so that may be an option.

Google search 5th wheel in the UK, iirc there are 4 companies who offer this.

Do you intend full timing in it?

If so, that may raise other issues regarding residency. 

Rob


----------



## portugalsagogo (Aug 25, 2011)

I had thought of full time stay 8-9 months a year.


----------



## portugalsagogo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi thanks for your reply, I am interested in your story as what you are doing is what I was thinking of doing.

What did you end up putting on your site? If you do not let the authorities know that you have brought in a how would they know?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Then as a Resident you can't legally drive a UK registered car in Portugal, nor could you tow the caravan with a Portuguese car without matriculating it. 

As a visitor you are restricted to 6 months per year or 183 cumulative days within any 12 month period for yourselves, car and caravan.

The locals would know as would the GNR, ok you might not get caught but the burden of proof is on you to prove that you haven't overstayed, so if you can't prove that !

The same applies to Registering Residence if you stayed 8-9 months of the year Portugal would class you as a Resident, you are legally obliged to Register your Residence within 30 days of 3 months from entering country. A lot of things depend on this Registering from making your D/Licence legal to health care, the UK would also consider you NOT to be a UK Resident which also affects your UK rights.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

portugalsagogo said:


> Hi thanks for your reply, I am interested in your story as what you are doing is what I was thinking of doing.
> 
> What did you end up putting on your site? If you do not let the authorities know that you have brought in a how would they know?


Hi there

We are having a "conventional" house built. many reasons but primarily were:

1. Ease of construction and bureaucracy. If you follow others generally it is not so difficult.

2. Re-sale...........if it is what potential purchasers expect or want the it is easier to sell that a "bespoke" one off, and that will apply irrespective of how good or bad the housing market is.

We will be relocating in due course to live permanently there............simpler than trying to split between 2 countries, (see other threads on pro's and cons of UK vs PT)

Rob


----------



## PedroCruz (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello portugalsagogo,

Not that I can be much help with cars, but .... if you're buying it form USA, besides the ISV tax, you'll have the VAT tax. You should consider buying it in Portugal.
Good luck with your task.
Cheers


Pedro Cruz


----------



## huskieracer (Feb 18, 2009)

portugalsagogo,

I have an american fifthwheel in Portugal we are selling.

We can arrange delivery to a site and set it all up.

If you are interested in more details please let me know.


----------

